# Top dressing with Biokashi Biochar



## CoastalHumboldt (Oct 1, 2019)

Hey everyone. Zone 9b here in the Pacific Northwest and I'm growing cool season grass since the temp ranges 35-75 degrees year round.

I did a complete lawn renovation and started my 1,000 sq yard over with a mix of Everest and Midnight *** and TTTF 6 weeks ago.

I have been adding compost tea with a 5:2 ratio of humic acid and kelp extract

I have also amended my soil using Biokashi.
I live in a cannabis cultivar wonderland, so I am going to utilize many products from the cannabis industry on my lawn. There are a lot of exciting nutrient and soil amendments near me that I have access to that are organic in nature so I look forward to my continued experiments.
Right now I am focusing on building up a great soil profile for microbial activity, then going into maintenance mode for ferts aside from foliar app with compost tea. Im hoping I can eventually water very infrequently as well so we will see.

Anywho here is more about the biokashi stuff from my local TeaLab store here is the info on it:

Introduces Beneficial Lactic Acid Bacteria that provide a safeguard against anaerobic soil conditions
Introduces lactic acid, which helps to keep plant nutrients available
Bran has nutritive value for plants and microbes
Bran is food source for indigenous beneficial actinomycete bacteria (this is the white fuzziness that grows when you mix BioKashi into your soil or compost.)
Biochar acts to retain solubilized nutrients so that they are not lost to leaching.
Biochar acts as a substrate for beneficial microbes to grow in and on.

INGREDIENTS:

-Wheat Bran
-Biochar
-Azomite
-Humic Acid
-Soluble Kelp Powder

I ended up putting 30 pounds of biokashi spread on my 1,000sqft lawn.

Anywho, I am 6 weeks in from seeding and I'm very happy with the results. For nutrients I plan to add milorganite, soybean meal, and crab meal in rotating fashions and letting the compost tea help break down the nutrients faster.

The ground doesn't freeze here, so I am curious to see if the growth will ever stop. It is late october and I am mowing twice a week still.


----------



## Haywood74 (Jul 11, 2019)

Watching....I just started with compost tea this last week, so I am curious as to how well your little experiment is going....I started with Boogie Brew as a base and then added in some worm castings and some Alaska humus....Too early to tell yet, but I am optimistic that it will work out well....Will be adding in Great White mycchorrhizae as well...I am very interested to see how this stuff plays along with the Green County Fert bio-stimulants I am using as well....

For what it's worth, I checked my tea under a microscope and it was absolutely LOADED with bacteria and fungi....


----------



## CoastalHumboldt (Oct 1, 2019)

Haywood74 said:


> Watching....I just started with compost tea this last week, so I am curious as to how well your little experiment is going....I started with Boogie Brew as a base and then added in some worm castings and some Alaska humus....Too early to tell yet, but I am optimistic that it will work out well....Will be adding in Great White mycchorrhizae as well...I am very interested to see how this stuff plays along with the Green County Fert bio-stimulants I am using as well....
> 
> For what it's worth, I checked my tea under a microscope and it was absolutely LOADED with bacteria and fungi....


Like kombucha for your lawn!! 
Might I suggest adding a 5:2 ratio of humic to sea kelp in your compost tea?

https://www.composttealab.com/store/p5/Five%3ATwo_%28Humic_Acid%3AKelp_Extract_Blend%29.html
This is the best deal I found but when you spray your tea on your plants they will love the kelp you added.

My lawn is looking pretty good from the full renovation. Needs some more time to fill in but I definitely have the darkest green lawn for blocks in my neighborhood. Will keep updating


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

Thank you for this post. That really is a great site. I like the fact that you can buy the kits as well as the ingredients.

I can probably ask them, but do you know if the tea holds for a time? Was hoping to make a 5 gal batch then dilute/Foliar spray and hope it lasted a month.


----------



## CoastalHumboldt (Oct 1, 2019)

BubbaGrumpus said:


> Thank you for this post. That really is a great site. I like the fact that you can buy the kits as well as the ingredients.
> 
> I can probably ask them, but do you know if the tea holds for a time? Was hoping to make a 5 gal batch then dilute/Foliar spray and hope it lasted a month.


It won't last like that. Use all of the tea you make once you brew it. Just keep making new tea every week or two. The tea has living organisms and letting them multiply for too long then sit in a bucket without food can kill them off, or throw things out of whack.

When I foliar spray my thousand square foot lawn I use about two to three gallons then use the other two gallons for plants around the yard or garden.

The company is super legit though and I love supporting little small businesses. They know their soil science forsure.


----------



## jprez (Oct 25, 2019)

Following. I been looking into organic lawn care but so far very little info. Most of the info out there is for growers and gardeners.


----------



## PNW_TurfNoob (May 29, 2020)

Following as well. Any updates this season? I am using worm castings as a base for my aerated compost tea. I also add a little basalt rock dust and fish/kelp emulsion. I've used this in my veggie garden and on our landscape plantings, but just started on the lawn. Would love to hear your impressions this Spring.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Are you using any Korean Natural Farming techniques?

Have you thought about making bokashi yourself? I have a 55 gallon drum I am using for bokashi, turn that into compost, and then feed some of it to my worm bin.


----------

